# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  New Built ********rium

## kapitan

Terrarium, Vivarium or Paludarium.... can decide what this ****drium is... anyway, I torn out the previous layout as it was destroyed by the crabs that I had in, ate away all the plants and left the tank almost bare... and also due to frequent travels, no maintenance was done... this was how it looks like....






With a semi bare canvas, it was down to work,.... I had the layout in mind for a couple of days and known that I have sufficient hardware to do it.....

so here is the initial placement of stones......



Wanted a waterfall on the left... so tried out the placement.... but when all was done, found it was quite a challenge to have the water fall, so scrapped that, but then I may when the weeks go by think of something...



After all the placement, some measurement done, it was building the platforms.....



The blue colour mesh are actually mesh bags to be placed in sinks to collect trash..... found them useful.... easy to use too... 

Added a pump compartment left back corner...



Lay the rocks across, so that the front will be water and behind the rocks will be land, I am using aquarium soil for land..... the water part substrate will be river sand....



In the final phases, added some plants to the land....



the final product will be posted.... soooooonnn....

----------


## kapitan

Okay, this is the video of the completed project.....



Can monte carlo grow emerse?... have since also built a rain bar... will try to get some water running from the rocks on the right side...  :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

> Can monte carlo grow emerse?...


This is a nice set up  :Well done: .. about the monte carlo im have no idea.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yes, monte carlo can grow emersed... they actually grow emersed in their natural habitat on rocks and soil along river banks.

----------


## kapitan

got myself a mist maker.... so here's it...... also put on some rain....




Need adjustments, the mist maker will need to be hidden, rain bar ... just have to do something about it...

had a mini avalanche last night, where the right side collapse some... had to carry out emergency repairs... fortunately all went well...  :Smile:

----------


## atolylica

Hi!

I'm in the midst of setting up a simple Paludarium, and i'm following this thread closely!
Like to ask:
- What are your plant choices in the land section? Where did you get them from? 
- Is a mist maker necessary considering the humidity of Singapore? I intend to cover the tank with a slight opening. Will that be enough to increase humidity for the land plants? 
Lastly, where did you purchase your mist maker?

----------


## kapitan

My choices of land plants,.... I see, I like, I plant... hahaha.... got them from Seaview,... those plants not soak in water, ... I looking for smallish size plants... also can get from East Ocean,... talk to the young guy there and he can recommend....

Mist maker don't think necessary, but it is not for making the air inside tank humid, more for aesthetic purposes... jungle mist... ....  :Smile:  purchased from East Ocean...

----------


## kapitan

when I was young I used to collect stamps and these two stamps always fascinate me....

would like to keep these two fishes in this tank... where can find?

a banded archerfish (left) and a Harlequin rasbora

----------


## kapitan

Installed mistaking.... expensive, but effective... with that, the rain bar was removed....

----------


## kapitan

The fogger is hidden, but it looks like the right bottom front corner is flaming...  :Smile: ... with mist king running, fog cannot form due to the turbulence....

----------


## kapitan

This video shows the fogger running

----------


## Donut the Donkey

AMAZIGN! See I can't even spell right. Looks like I'm kinda late to the party (bro Atolylica is already here, haha), he already asked the questions I asked on his thread. Heh, apologies.

Learning a few more things from this thread.  :Well done:  For aesthetic reasons initially, I thought your mist maker needs to be covered up from view with some rocks etc, glad that you did. Haha yeah, it does look like its flaming in that corner now, maybe you're okay with this look currently. Other than that, I'm loving your entire setup. Plant flag, camp here.  :Grin:

----------


## kapitan

Added two new plants over the weekend,.... one is venus fly trap, the other reddish leaf I do not know the name.... still looking for a reddish leaf succulent..


This the is front pic of the tank,.... the mistking nozzles were tidied up and readjusted and yes fogger is hidden....


Added stamp fish too,.... hope they will ive long long in this tank... they seems happy as I checked this morning ...  :Smile: 




Oh,.. I forgot to add that the back wall is now a partly moss wall..... I will wait a bit more to post update pics and video ... wait for the moss on the wall to grow out ...  :Smile:

----------


## kapitan

Another video.... ordered one of those portable humidifier, with a stalk/stem... stuck it to the back and wash lah, I have fog coming from the top of the river...  :Smile:

----------


## tcg170980

HI Kapitan, Can you show me how to link the water inlet to the mistking?

----------


## kapitan

> HI Kapitan, Can you show me how to link the water inlet to the mistking?


Hi, this short video shows how.... hope its clear enough..... I connect a strainer to the sucking end, tied a weight so the end stays in the water.... the other end is down to the inlet of the high pressure pump.... outlet connect to piping, led back into the tank to the nozzles.... I decided not to use a water reservoir but instead suck water from within the tank and the water spray will remain in the tank..... www.mistking.com have full instructions, and also how to connect with videos...... over the long run, my nozzles may be clog with dried minerals etc, but by then will probably new to buy new nozzles...  :Smile:

----------


## tcg170980

thanks..at least I know it have sufficient power to draw water back to the tank..
just got it today will test it later.

----------


## limz_777

reddish can go for bromeliad or some type of air plants do well in vivarium

----------


## alexhaw

Nice back ground with must Somemore

----------


## Zenith82

Very nice setup, just make sure the Venusfly trap and Cryptanthus don't get too wet, if not they will rot. Keep up! Hope to see more beautiful growth in the tank.

----------


## Donut the Donkey

Hi Kapitan, from post #14, can you show what "portable humidifier" you using? What brand, how you attach it etc. A picture of it would be nice. And are you still using it in this current setup? Thanks.

----------


## Donut the Donkey

Oh sorry, and where did you buy your mist maker from? Care to pm me the price if this isn't allowed in public? Thank you.

----------


## kapitan

Over time, this paludarium has evolve to this....

https://youtu.be/lfE_T6bkgdc

The water flow on the right added yesterday...

----------


## fiQ

Wat happen to the venus flytrap...jus curious....im in the midst of setting up one myself a surprise project for my fren.

----------


## fiQ

Camping here for updates

----------

